# Any hockey Fans in here



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope that tampa win the cup this year even if im canadian,they deserve it...anyways half of their teams is canadian...Lecavalier,richards,st-louis-boyle...so GO tampa GO k:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... highlight=

Ohhh Yeah, we got game!!! 3 pages worth. k: Where ya' been???


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hockey is about all i watch, i however disagree with the tampa winning theory, they dont have many fans even in tampa from what i've heard and i would put my money on a canadian team over a southern team any day


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

The cup belongs back in canada  GO FLAMES

and commodore is the best


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Need just one more win and i hope tonights the night.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

What do you think? Was the puck in the net on that disputed goal?

Go Flames. Go Jordon Leopold!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I try watching the playoffs but they are just as bad as basketball. They seem to last as long as the season. :-?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

another win for tampa... now 3-3...tonight is the final...and im gonna have to work....oh ****


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I missed it, but heard that it was a goal. Time will tell if that mattered or not I guess. Go get em' Flames!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

game six was disgusting. calgary should have won right then and there, they are just prolonging it now


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know if I can remember a year where there were so many losses by the home team on their own sheet of ice like there has been this year. Maybe I'm just paying more attention this year??? Unreal. :huh:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

they did it!!!talent overpassed agressivity... :bop:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Talent had nothing to do with it. I jinxed em'.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

no it was my fault, i thought about the flames winning too much


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.gophersports.com/sportsNews/ ... t_id=mhock


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Jeez, Goldy, don't you work? Or, are you on the night shift?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:roll: Sure, I just use my breaks wisely in the programmers office. :roll: I get done in the afternoon so I've got a half day in by the time you turn on the WCCO good morning show. Do you work?? :toofunny:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Not much! Actually, I have three evening meetings next week. So, I'm still working while you have already gone to bed!


----------

